# مكتبه الخرائط الهندسية dwg



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
سنقوم في هده الصفحه بنشر مخخطات وخرائط بصيغه الاوتوكاد فقط ليستفيد منها الاعضاء بصورة عامة والمبتدئون والطلبة بصوره خاصه


طبعا تتوفر لدي مكتبه كبيره ولست انا من قام برسم جميع الملفات فهي عباره عن خلاصه سنوات من التحميل والترتيب قد يكون بعضها من الهندسه نت والاخر من المنتديات الاخرى وانا لا انسب لنفسي أيا منها ...
أما الخرائط التي قمت انا برسمها ومن جهتي فأنا اسمح للجميع بنقلها او استعمالها او نسبها لانفسهم لو ارادو وانما اردت الطرح لتعم الفائده وخصوصا اخواننا الطلبه ونحسبها ان تكون صدقةً جاريه ....

الموضوع مفتوح لكل من اراد المشاركه واثراء الموضوع ولكن رجاءً ممنوع وضع الصور وملف الاكروبات ريدر فالموضوع للملفات المفتوحه فقط بصيغه dwg او dxf فقط


والله من وراء القصد


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشروع طرق*

مشروع طريق .......................


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

المخطط الانشائي لمدرج الجامعه الاسمرية بزليتن ،،، الجامعه في مراحلها النهائيه وشارفت على التسليم الابتدائي


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

تابع
المخطط الانشائي لمدرج الجامعه الاسمرية بزليتن ،،، الجامعه في مراحلها النهائيه وشارفت على التسليم الابتدائي


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الوحدات السكنيه التي يتم تنفيدها في سيناون حاليا الجبل الغربي


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*حوض سباحة*

حوض سباحة..........................


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*صالة جمباز*

صالة جمباز


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*صاله العاب رياضيه مغلقة*

صاله العاب رياضيه مغلقة


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

تابع .........صاله العاب رياضيه مغلقة


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

لي عودة بادن الله


----------



## القمر الهندسي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين اخي العزيز


----------



## AyMaN Al MuHanDiS (12 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية طيبة اخي العزيز 
اتمنى ان اجد هنا في الفترة المقبلة مخطط عن عمارة سكنية متكونه من 3 طواب او طابقين وبها لمسات معمارية 
مع فائق تقديري للمواضيع الرائعة تحياتي


----------



## م/ رامي منير (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ..

مجهود اكثر من رآئع ..


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*فيلات*

فيلات جميله ......................


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*فيلات*

فيلات جميله ......................


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبني اداري او رئاسي تقريبا*

مبني اداري او رئاسي تقريبا


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

يتبع


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2010)

يتبع..................


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mohamedlovers (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.alish (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## shrek (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم لمروركم


----------



## ashraf0121 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## yusuf abdi (18 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks for sharing the information


----------



## مهندالامير (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً جداً مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## مهند محمد konka (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي ممكن اي صيغة لفتح الخريطة


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## shrek (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مهند محمد konka قال:


> مشكور اخي ممكن اي صيغة لفتح الخريطة




لم افهم قصدك اخي الكريم الرجاء توضيح سؤالك


----------



## shrek (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشروع ستيل*

الجزء الاول من الملفات


----------



## shrek (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*ستيل*

باقي الملفات الخاصه بالمشروع


----------



## shrek (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبني سكني متعدد الادوار*

مبني سكني متعدد الادوار


----------



## shrek (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*ملفات منوعه*

ملفات متنوعه لمشاريع وواجهات


----------



## shrek (23 نوفمبر 2010)

يتيع بادن الله


----------



## ريان المهندس (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي


----------



## وردةالحياة (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,
جزاك الله خير باش مهندس بس مشرو استيل لا يفتح اي خريطة منه لا أعرف ما السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذه المشكلة دائما تواجهني مع اني الاتوكاد المزل عندي اصدار جيد


----------



## manhal helo (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذه المخططات


----------



## haider ibrahem (3 ديسمبر 2010)

رحم الله والديك وجزاك خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## ابو يوسف العربي (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور استاذنا العزيز


----------



## ابورنيم (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## shrek (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع ونتمنى لكم الاستفاده


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس1400 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## shrek (11 ديسمبر 2010)

نتمنى لكم الاستفاده


----------



## boba17 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بانتظار جديد ابداعاتك ورسوماتك 
مشكور للمجهود الرائع


----------



## shrek (18 ديسمبر 2010)

نتمنى من الجميع المشاركة لتعم الفائده


----------



## سامح جورجى (19 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## shrek (22 ديسمبر 2010)

نتمنى من الجميع المشاركة لتعم الفائده


----------



## خالد الخشن (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع

واقدم لحضرتك واصحاب المنتدي الكرام بعض الخرائط لعمارات
و ان شاء الله البقيه تأتي

اذا وجد تشابه في مرفقاتي مع اخر في المنتدي ارجو ابلاغي لاني املك مكتبه كبيرة و لم افتحها كلها​


----------



## shrek (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وأنا أطلب ادنك في النشر وبإسمك لو أحببت لتعم الفائده أخي


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

autocad block


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

villa
villa
villa


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

تصميم الموانئ


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

تابع
تصميم الموانئ


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

حوض سباحه
صالة جمباز
فيلا


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

فيلا
مسجد
مسجد


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

لوحه جويه للساحه الخضراء والمناطق المجاورة


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مستشفى
منزل سكني
مسجد


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع قصر كامل مصمم و رسومات تنفيذية


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

نادي رياضي - تقافي - اجتماعي


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شقق سكنيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ملفات معمارى لفيلا سكنية


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع مكتبه متكامل


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع عمارة 8 طوابق


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

cad blocks


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

Cad dteails


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

doooooooors


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اسوار جميلة لفلل ومباني عادية وقصور


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

تفاضيل خزان وبيارة


----------



## إسلام علي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شبابيك


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مركز تجاري


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع تخرج في الخرسانه المسلحة


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

قصر
رسومات كاملة


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

خـــــــــــــــــزان


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

يتبع بإذن الله


----------



## odwan (29 ديسمبر 2010)

رفع الله قدر الجميع وكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع
وفقكم الله لكل خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

فيلا ثلاثية الابعاد


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

موسوعة تفاصيل أوتوكاد


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

حمام سباحة
تفاضيل وبلوكات


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

خرائط عراقيه 
مقدمه من الاخ 
محمد خلوف العراقي
قم بتحميل جميع الملفات وفك الضغط عنها في مجلد واحد
الجزء الاول من الملفات


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

خرائط عراقيه 
مقدمه من الاخ 
محمد خلوف العراقي
قم بتحميل جميع الملفات وفك الضغط عنها في مجلد واحد
الجزء التاني من الملفات


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

خرائط عراقيه 
مقدمه من الاخ 
محمد خلوف العراقي
قم بتحميل جميع الملفات وفك الضغط عنها في مجلد واحد
الجزء الثالث والاخير من الملفات


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

صالة العاب رياضيه مغلقة


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ملفات اوتوكاد جاهزه
اسهم الشمال وغيرها من البلوكات الجميله


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشــــــــــــــروع مدرســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة:82:


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اسهم الشمال
+
شقق واستراحات صغيره


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بعض التمارين الخاصه بالكتب من استنتاج للماسقط والرسم تلاتي الابعاد


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

تصميم منتزه واستراحة خاصة غاية في الروعة

رسومات اوتوكاد لقاعة مؤتمرات


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع هيكلة المدينة الجديدة للجزائر العاصمة


----------



## shrek (29 ديسمبر 2010)

يتبع باذن الله ​


----------



## خالد الخشن (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اسف اخي علي التاخير يمكنك نشرها باسمك بكل سرور​واليكم مول , مستشفي , عمارة سكنيه


----------



## خالد الخشن (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اعتذر لكم علي التاخير بسبب ظروف عملي الجديد واحاول ان شاء الله ان اكون منتظم في المشاركات
لاني امتلك مكتبه قاربت علي 2 جيجا واريد ان تعم الفائده علي الجميع
واليكم بعض المشاريع الحقيقيه (تم تنفيذها)


----------



## إسلام علي (30 ديسمبر 2010)

خالد الخشن قال:


> اعتذر لكم علي التاخير بسبب ظروف عملي الجديد واحاول ان شاء الله ان اكون منتظم في المشاركات
> لاني امتلك مكتبه قاربت علي 2 جيجا واريد ان تعم الفائده علي الجميع
> واليكم بعض المشاريع الحقيقيه (تم تنفيذها)


أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا لا شك أن هذه المواد تكون أرشيف قيم لأي مهندس 
ولكن تخفيفا على مركز التحميل
وتخفيفا على الأعضاء
أقترح أن ترفع أرشيفك على الميديافاير كلمفات لا يتعدى الواحد 50 ميجا


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

خالد الخشن قال:


> اسف اخي علي التاخير يمكنك نشرها باسمك بكل سرور​واليكم مول , مستشفي , عمارة سكنيه




السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا نتمنى لك التوفيق في عملك الجديد ان شاء الله 
تانيا : أخي أنا اريد النشر فقط لتعم الفائده ولاتنسى بأنها صدقات جاريه في ميزان حسناتنا بإذن الله
ولا انا لا انشر ما ليس لي باسمي بالعكس فان لم أعلم صاحبه تركته كماهو فنحن لانحب ان ننسب مجهودات الاخرين لنا
دمت بخير أخي وتقبل شكري الجزيل مره أخرى


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا لا شك أن هذه المواد تكون أرشيف قيم لأي مهندس
> ولكن تخفيفا على مركز التحميل
> وتخفيفا على الأعضاء
> أقترح أن ترفع أرشيفك على الميديافاير كلمفات لا يتعدى الواحد 50 ميجا



اسمح لي ان اعارضك أخي 
كنت استطيع انا ايضا الرفع على المواقع لكنها ستفقد الموضوع اهميته لعده اسباب
اولا مهما حاولت تقليل الحجم فهناك اصحاب الاتصالات الضعيفه وعلينا ان نراعي امكانياتهم
تانيا: ستجد دائما من يعترض ويشتكي من الميديا فاير وغيره لعدم قدرته على التحميل ، ويتحول الموضوع الي مجرد طلبات ويفقد هدفه.......
تالتا:احتماليه حدف الملفات بعد وقت قد لايكون بالطويل .....
والكثير من المعوقات التي يمكن ان تظهر من خلال مواقع الرفع
نريد ان تكون الملفات سهله المنال للفئه المستهدفه من الموضوع وهي المبتدئين والطلبه ونرجوا ان تسمحوا لنا برفع مالدينا كمرفقات 
دمت بخير أخي


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

لى عوده لرفع باقي الملفات ان شاء الله


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروعات مساجد
اعتقد انها مشروعات ايراينه لو مازلت اتدكرها


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروعات مساجد
اعتقد انها مشروعات ايراينه لو مازلت اتدكرها
الجزء التاني


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

وحدات سكنيه يتم تنفيدها حاليا في لبيبا


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تسليح خزنه البنوك


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تصاميم مدرسه كاملة


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تصاميم مدرسه كاملة
بقيه الملفات


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

خزان مياة سعة 500م3


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مجمـــــــــــــــوعــــــــــة فـلـلـــــــــــــــــ....


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

محطة توزيع - الشركة العامه للكهرباء


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مركز صحي
مركز تقافي
مســـــــــجد


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مسجد
مسرح
روضه اطفال


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع عمارة 8 طوابق + قبو على اوتوكاد


----------



## shrek (30 ديسمبر 2010)

يتبع بإذن الله


لاتنسونا من دعائكم​


----------



## boba17 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## majdiotoom (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس الأعالي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng aiman (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## jirar (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله بكم


----------



## shrek (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## shrek (1 يناير 2011)

لوحات انشائية / الجزء الاول .

New WinRAR ZIP archive.zip (2.1 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/GNFTV6XG9N


----------



## shrek (1 يناير 2011)

لوحات انشائية / الجزء التاني 



New WinRAR ZIP archive (2).zip (6.6 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/DRLNRG38VE


----------



## shrek (1 يناير 2011)

لوحات انشائية / الجزء التالت



New WinRAR ZIP archive (3).zip (3.7 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/IQP7H54NUL


----------



## shrek (1 يناير 2011)

لوحات انشائية / الجزء الرابع والاخير

New WinRAR ZIP archive (4).zip (11.3 MB)
http://www.multiupload.com/52RLY7F911


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## shrek (4 يناير 2011)

عفوا اخي


----------



## shrek (4 يناير 2011)

Bani waleed - tarhouna road


----------



## shrek (4 يناير 2011)

dwg samples


----------



## shrek (4 يناير 2011)

final frame
بلوكات متنوعه للاوتوكاد


----------



## shrek (4 يناير 2011)

فيلات


----------



## shrek (4 يناير 2011)

لوحة انشائية للبشه 


مبني متعدد الادوار


----------



## shrek (4 يناير 2011)

مخططات انشائية لمستشفى


مشروع تركيبات صحية 


مشروع تخرج


----------



## shrek (4 يناير 2011)

steel project


----------



## shrek (4 يناير 2011)

يتبع بادن الله


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (4 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز......المزيد وبالتوفيق.


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (4 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذا العطاء المتميز


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (5 يناير 2011)

بلوكات اوتوكاد جاهزة


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (5 يناير 2011)

مخطط منزل


----------



## shrek (6 يناير 2011)

نتمنى للجميع الاستفاده وشكرا لك أخي حسام للمساهمه وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shrek (6 يناير 2011)

مشروع تركيبات صحية


----------



## shrek (6 يناير 2011)

مشروع لتصميم المنحنيات الراسية والافقية لطريق مع كامل الحسابات المتعلقة بذلك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (6 يناير 2011)

اللهم بارك فيكم وفي مجهودكم..... ولي ان شاء الله عودة لموضوعكم


----------



## shrek (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمرورك أخي الكريم وتقبل الله دعواك


----------



## shrek (6 يناير 2011)

مبنى كلية الصيدلة


----------



## shrek (6 يناير 2011)

مقترح لمركز تقافي




هنجر لشركه الكهرباء


----------



## shrek (6 يناير 2011)

هندسة صحيه


----------



## شثشث (7 يناير 2011)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله
رحم الله والديك 
وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## shrek (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## وردةالحياة (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ,,

مجهود رائع ,,بارك الله فيك,,
استمر يا طيب


----------



## الطائر الليبي (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم:
اريد معرفة مقاسات وعدد مربعات خريطة زراعية ابعادها علي الخريطة 50000:1 لوضعها في مجسم علي الارض.
ؤشكرا.


----------



## shrek (15 يناير 2011)

الطائر الليبي لم أفهم المقصود ياريت توضح اكتر


----------



## shrek (19 يناير 2011)

مخططات مدارس


----------



## shrek (20 يناير 2011)

صاله العاب مغلقة


----------



## وردةالحياة (20 يناير 2011)

وين ما انت انا موجودة ,,,بارك الله فيك ^_^


----------



## mhmdslmon (20 يناير 2011)

> لله درك يافتي وجزاك الله عنا خير


ا


----------



## yahyoh (22 يناير 2011)

الله يكرمك ويجازيك خير .......ملفات مفيدة جدا


----------



## shrek (23 يناير 2011)

مركز تجاري


----------



## shrek (23 يناير 2011)

مخططات مكتبة


----------



## shrek (23 يناير 2011)

سوق تجاري


----------



## shrek (23 يناير 2011)

مسجد


----------



## shrek (23 يناير 2011)

فيلا


----------



## shrek (23 يناير 2011)

بوابة
gate


----------



## shrek (25 يناير 2011)

مخططات ومساقط لمطعم


----------



## shrek (25 يناير 2011)

نتمنى لكم الاستفادة


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (25 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## shrek (25 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراَ


----------



## khzm (25 يناير 2011)

ممتاز و ألف شكر لك


----------



## shrek (25 يناير 2011)

بالتوفيق اخي


----------



## الشفق الابيض (25 يناير 2011)

*ممتاز و ألف شكر لك*
*جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## shrek (27 يناير 2011)

بالتوفيق اخي


----------



## shrek (28 يناير 2011)

فيلا جميله وبكامل تفاصيلها
الجزء الاول


----------



## shrek (28 يناير 2011)

فيلا جميله وبكامل تفاصيلها
الجزء التاني


----------



## shrek (28 يناير 2011)

مقطع حديد تسليح لدرج


----------



## shrek (28 يناير 2011)

تفاصيل منوعه


----------



## shrek (28 يناير 2011)

نتمنى لكم الاستفادة


----------



## shrek (1 فبراير 2011)

ميزانيه طوليه لطريق


----------



## shrek (1 فبراير 2011)

منصة قاعة


----------



## shrek (1 فبراير 2011)

سلم فرعوني


----------



## shrek (1 فبراير 2011)

شقق سكنية


----------



## shrek (1 فبراير 2011)

هيكليه الشوارع


----------



## shrek (6 فبراير 2011)

مخططات قواعد


----------



## shrek (6 فبراير 2011)

مخطط ورشة


----------



## boba17 (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## shrek (6 فبراير 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## املاك (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كاماز (6 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا على المشاريع الحلوة


----------



## م.عز الدين (25 مارس 2011)

يا اخوان التحميل من المرفقات ما بزبط عندي ، 
يا ريت لو يتم رفع المشاريع على مواقع تحميل الملفات


----------



## مجوووودي999 (27 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووولا


----------



## المهندسة2010 (27 مارس 2011)

يسلمـــــــــــــــــو 
بس الملفات نوع رار اشو متنفتح عندي؟ ما الحل؟؟؟


----------



## civil love (27 مارس 2011)

*رفع الله قدر الجميع وكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع
وفقكم الله لكل خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## المهندس صباح (27 مارس 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في رفع الملفات ............تحياتي للجميع


----------



## م/ماجد الغيلاني (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير 
ورفع قدرك وزادك علما ونفع بك


----------



## iraqivisionary (28 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## ابراهيم الفهد (28 مارس 2011)

تسلم يدك


----------



## m_sweedy (28 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا بطل


----------



## م.إسلام (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alkhatari (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## محمودشمس (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم واكرمكم


----------



## م.شبل ديالى (30 مارس 2011)

_شكرا جزيل على جهدك_


----------



## المهندس وليدو (2 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد الرائع*


----------



## AFRAD (5 أبريل 2011)

Baraka allaho fik akhi


----------



## Els3id Fathy (5 أبريل 2011)

شكر أخى


----------



## momostafa (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو من الاخوة اكمال المسيرة لتكوين مكتبة جميلة تحوي مجهود العديد من الخبرات


----------



## احمد_سلوم (1 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم واكرمكم*


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (1 مايو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررين ياورد على المجهود القيم


----------



## pinklolo (14 يونيو 2011)

بصراحه اخي طرح جدا مفييييييييييد واكثر من رائع ربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك ويضاعفه لك كل ما صبح علينا يوم عن جد يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## عمر البشير (14 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في الحقيقة من أروع ماشاهدت وفقكم الله وأنار طريقكم


----------



## hams85 (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم محتاجه رسومات لمنشأت مائية 
culvert,siphon.............................


----------



## ر.م علي (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الماهر الجديد (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ,ولكن الكتابات الموجودة في الخرائط غير واضحة ممكن توضح السبب


----------



## صفوان المناصير (18 يونيو 2011)

الف الف الف الف شكر للجميع


----------



## أحمد_مرزبان (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## eldabaawy (18 يونيو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم فى رفع هذه الملفات الرائعة 
وأخص بالشكر الاخ sherck


----------



## نهاركم طيب (18 يونيو 2011)

مجهود رائع ولك كل الشكر


----------



## boushy (19 يونيو 2011)

*بانتظار جديد ابداعاتك ورسوماتك 
مشكور للمجهود الرائع*


----------



## مازن1 (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير ونتمى منكم المزيد


----------



## مازن1 (9 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وافادكم


----------



## كوردستان (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي سعد علي (11 يوليو 2011)

ملفات مفيدة فعلاً
جزاك الله كل خير
تقبل تحياتي
مهندس / علي سعد علي


----------



## رؤى الشمري (11 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المخططات المفيدة


----------



## الكتركانجنير (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم.....الى الاخوة مهندسي التصاميم الافاضل تم طرح موضوع انشاء متنزه عام في بلدي العراق في منطقة تعرضت لاسوأ مما تتصورون من اضطهاد مذهبي ارجو ممن لديه تصميم لهذا المنتزه بمساحة 60 دونم مساعدتي في الحصول على هذا التصميم ليكون صدقة جارية له ....والله من وراء القصد اخوكم المهندس مهدي الجنابي ابو عمر


----------



## jojo 4 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اريد مخطط لروضه اطفال مع شرح مكونات المبنى وحجم المساحه


----------



## ibrahim alshekhani (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدالزيادي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

وشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## qaisalkurdy (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا---------------


----------



## جهاد سستم (11 أكتوبر 2011)

تذكر فتشكر .... يا كبير​


----------



## ميجا على (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير..موسوعه من المشاريع رائعه جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلمان 333 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا موضوعك شامل ومتنوع


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاااكم الله خيرا زملائي المهندسين على هذا المجهود الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله*​


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا على المشاريع الحلوة


----------



## alsaher25 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك 

واذا عندك عمائر سكنية او تفاصيل لشقق سكنيه او فلل ياليت يتم طرحها 
مع الشكر لك


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*
thanks
:28:
*​


----------



## shrek (12 نوفمبر 2011)

عدنا والعود احمد

في إنتظار عودة الانترنت فقط لاستكمال رفع الملفات 

في امان الله


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (13 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع -- جزاكم الله كل خير فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## sami280 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالتوفيق اخي*


----------



## bashar_eng (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## adel _26 (16 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدااااااااااا وبرك الله فيك


----------



## asaleh2012 (18 مارس 2012)

*اللهم بارك فيكم وفي مجهودك الطيب وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## shrek (27 مارس 2012)

نتمنى التوفيق للجميع ولا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## mostafatecheng (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حميد احمد (5 مايو 2012)

mostafatecheng قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


مشكور


----------



## عاصم علاء (5 مايو 2012)

جزيتم كل الخير


----------



## abu walid (6 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير...بوركتم


----------



## عجب تميم (6 مايو 2012)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## مهندس احمد82 (8 يوليو 2012)

شكرا نريد المزيد حتى نقدم المزيد


----------



## mostafatecheng (8 يوليو 2012)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## jawaher-eng (5 أغسطس 2012)

*مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## Abu Laith (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب مجهود رائع جدااااااااا


----------



## koko2lolo (6 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على المجهود أخى الفاضل


----------



## بيت العمارة (6 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لكل من قدم معلومة فى هدا المجال وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة


----------



## محمود الصعيدى2012 (6 أغسطس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك ويزدك من العلم امين


----------



## الاسيف 2012 (13 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد الخارق


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (30 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

مجهود رائع بارك الله في كل الجهود المبذولة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## islambushiha (2 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ...
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً في عملكم ...
اتمنى الحصول على خريطة لصالة رياضية سقفها من الحديد مصمم بشكل قوس ..


----------



## mr.dexter (20 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (18 فبراير 2013)

مجهود اكثر من رائع جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## eng*aoudah (18 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع شكرا لكم ولمنتدانا الكريم


----------



## وليد مراد (19 فبراير 2013)

*مشكور علي المجهود الرائع *


----------



## mido_fox (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sendbad2011 (19 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب..وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## waleedghanim (20 مارس 2013)

أعتز وأفتخر بإنتمائي لهذا المنتدى الرائع....وأشكر كل من ساهم في رفع هذه الملفات كي يستفيد منها القدر الأكبر من المنتسبين.
جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم وغفر الله لنا ولكم ولوالدينا ووالديكم....آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين:63::11:


----------



## جوار علي (29 مارس 2013)

جهد يستحق كل الثناء والتقدير والدعاء بالموفقية


----------



## k.alkaseh (29 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## obadob (18 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك


----------



## OsamaRefatt (19 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله عمل أكثر من رائع ، ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## الطاغيه2000 (27 مايو 2013)

الله يبارك فىكل من ساعد فى نشرلا العلم وفقكم الله


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (27 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Engineer86 (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## احمد مناحي (28 مايو 2013)

ملفات رائعه جزاك الله ووالديك الخير في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## مهندس2626 (18 يوليو 2014)

فعلا مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم واكثر من رائع


----------



## عمارحميد (19 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## ابومعاذ2008 (13 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,,,,,,,
علي الاخوه عرض مشاريع العربيه و الاسلاميه 
و تكون بتصميم عربي و اسلامي


----------



## ZAKREZK (27 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bech bech (21 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم على هذه الموسوعةالرائعة عسى أن تعم اغلفائدة على الجميع
مشكو....................ر meci beucou 
thanyou very match


----------



## hassanaki (22 مارس 2015)

جميع كلمات وعبارات الشكر والتقدير تعجز عن التعبير عن الشكر والامتنان لك
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله خير


----------



## shrek (21 أكتوبر 2015)

نتمنى لكم الاستفادة ولا نسألكم الا الدعاء


----------



## E.Yousrey (23 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا لك و ربنا يجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Karim salah83 (23 أكتوبر 2015)

موضوع مفيد وهام جدا
جزاكم الله خير
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا ونبينا محمد


----------



## medo_152 (12 نوفمبر 2015)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## قصي المنسي (31 مارس 2016)

بارك الله بكل من ساهم في المشاركات


----------



## azeem78 (27 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكور اخي ممكن المخططات الانشائية كاملة


----------



## اسلام ص (5 نوفمبر 2016)

مطلوب مني رسومات تنفيذية لخط طرد صرف صحي الرجاء المساعدة بروسومات تنفيذية علي الاتوكاد لاي خط طرد به غرفة غسيل وغرفة محبس هواء وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

